# FurryLah 2016!



## Rexcaliburr (Sep 23, 2016)

Who's going? FurryLah is a Singapore Furry con held from the 25th November to 27th November though the main events are in the 26th (Saturday). Is anyone going? I'd love to meet people there.

I'm going but not in a fursuit since I don't own one and can't get one done in 2 months, but I am going in cosplay of my fursona nonetheless.

FurryLah – Singapore 25th-27th November 2016


----------



## JayTheGryphon (Sep 24, 2016)

Thatd be a long journey from JFK to Minneapolis to Narita to Singapore ;_; Most Ive done was Tokyo


----------



## Rexcaliburr (Nov 10, 2016)

Just gonna push this back up for my Asian friends or anyone travelling to Singapore this month.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 10, 2016)

Oregon USA poor asf so no but I hope you have a good one!


----------



## Rexcaliburr (Nov 10, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> Oregon USA poor asf so no but I hope you have a good one!



Thanks man! The US is chock full of cons so I'm sure you'll get to go to some as well!


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 10, 2016)

Thank you! I go to furmeets and campfire tails in the summer sometimes but that's about it for cons and I wouldn't really consider campfire tails a con.


----------



## Rexcaliburr (Nov 10, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> Thank you! I go to furmeets and campfire tails in the summer sometimes but that's about it for cons and I wouldn't really consider campfire tails a con.


Well so long you have fun I don't think where or what you do really matters ^^


----------

